# Holiday Mythbusters



## bkmunroe (May 24, 2002)

There is a special Mythbusters starting on Dec 6 titled Holiday Mythbusters that won't be picked up by a Mythbusters SP.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Much appreciated! I love that show.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Shrug....my SP is picking it up fine.....

KD


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

kdelande said:


> Shrug....my SP is picking it up fine.....
> 
> KD


Hmm... my SP did not.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

SP on my R10 did not see it, and it didn't show up in "upcoming episodes".

I had to do a wishlist search for "Holiday" to find it.


phox


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

Nope, didn't show up on my Tivo either- which makes sense. The title is "Holiday Mythbusters", it is a special.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The SP on my DTivo did not pick it up - I saw a commercial for it and made sure that it would record.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

kdelande said:


> Shrug....my SP is picking it up fine.....


Are you sure your SP is not picking up the _Christmas_ special on 12/9, which is the 2004 episode? Since the title of this new one is "Holiday MythBuster" I'm not sure how an SP would pick it up (unless it was a WishList).


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

I stand corrected, my SP did not catch the Holiday special (as you have all described), what I saw was something else with an Xmas description and not the actual official Holiday Mythbusters episode.

Thanks, sorry for the confusion.

KD


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Just bumping this as it airs tonight.

-Kevin


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Sanx! I did not see this the first time 'round.


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Sanx! I did not see this the first time 'round.


yea, I missed it also, however it is replayed a few times this weekend hope you get it...


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

*grumble*. Not showing in Canada... I really ought to get a grey-market satellite box to catch these shows earlier.


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Don't worry. We'll get it 89 times some time down the road. 

We get massive repeats here, for anyone who doesn't get it. Mythbusters is the very bottom show of my SP's, because with any given episode on 7 or 8 times a week at all hours of day or night, it's *always* picked up somewhere, no matter how many conflicts there are.


----------



## Haxx (Feb 25, 2003)

TiVo Suggestions caught it for me. I have to say Suggestions have caught me a few shows like this. Worth the price of admission.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Darn. I didn't get it, either, and wasn't home to check the TiVo. But I do see it's going to repeat here in a while.


----------

